# A method for figuring out if your jacket fits



## jwa_jwa_jwa (Jul 13, 2010)

I was at a Macy's over the weekend and saw a great discount on a nice leather jacket. I wasn't all that sure that it fit me well, maybe a little snug I thought. But since this was the last one on the rack, I hesitated putting it back.

Always on the lookout for a second unbiased opinion, I asked the sales lady and she instructed me to turn my arms to the opposite side,almost like I was trying to hug myself and she looked at the back of the jacket and determined that the jacket *did* fit me.

Does anyone else believe this is a reliable method to determine a good jacket fit?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

jwa_jwa_jwa said:


> Does anyone else believe this is a reliable method to determine a good jacket fit?


I believe it's a reliable method to determine that the saleswoman wanted to make a sale.

My method -

1. Put on jacket.
2. Look in mirror.
3. Does it look good, or does it look bad? If it looks bad, *FAIL!*
4. Move around, is it comfortable and does it still look good? If not, *FAIL!*


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> My method -
> 
> 1. Put on jacket.
> 2. Look in mirror.
> ...


You beat me to it. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

As usual, Flanderian is spot on.


----------



## Cal27 (Mar 23, 2011)

It's that simple, eh?


----------



## jwa_jwa_jwa (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok maybe the way the post was worded was worthy of a pot shot.

But when you try on a jacket, as many have mentioned there are many things to consider other than whether it just feels good.

A jacket a size larger than what I normally wear might actually feel good but that's not the 'proper' size for my frame and build.

So consider the fact that manufacturers make their 'Large' sized jackets with differing sizes of chest, length, neck size and shoulder seams. Therefore, there might be subtle differences in how that jacket's going to fit you, maybe more snug or even looser, who knows. So I applaud the sales lady for looking for a non-scientific method of determining this, while it may not be accurate or reliable. How much extra room around my torso is sufficient? how far beyond my natural shoulders do I want the jacket to extend? etc etc.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

jwa, re-read Flanderian's post. You're missing the key bit about looking in the mirror.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

jwa_jwa_jwa said:


> Ok maybe the way the post was worded was worthy of a pot shot.
> 
> But when you try on a jacket, as many have mentioned there are many things to consider other than whether it just feels good.


OK, let me give it a more serious perspective. I want it to feel good AND to look good to me. With this in mind I try it on and if it doesn't feel good I forget about it. If it does feel good I go to the next step and look at myself in the mirror. If I like what I see then I buy it. If I don't like what I see, I don't.

Having said that, I might ask someone else what they think of the color or pattern, perhaps my wife or girlfriend (but never both, at least not at the same time :icon_smile, and factor in the response; but I alone decide whether it feels and looks good as far as fit is concerned.

Cruiser


----------



## jwa_jwa_jwa (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks Cuff, okay maybe I mis-characterized the statement, sorry Flanderian. The method he suggests certainly has merit.

The other factors I was considering is: will it still fit if I wear a thick sweater? is this the type of jacket that I can only wear with a shirt underneath? is there enough room for a heavier sweater? how much room is too much room?


----------



## jwa_jwa_jwa (Jul 13, 2010)

An excellent thread check out excellent responses from pt4u67 and a_tailor
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...hether-a-jacket-fits-perfectly-or-too-tightly


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

jwa,

While the saleslady's method may be a bit unconventional, I don't see why it has much less merit than any other method she might use as a non-expert. If you tried to wrap your arms around yourself and felt like the jacket was about to rip at the seams, obviously this would be too tight. If you did wrap your arms around and the cuffs ended up at your elbows, the jacket would be too short. If you wrapped your arms around and the sleeve length seemed okay but from the back it looked like you could wrap your arms entirely around your body another time or two, the jacket would obviously be too big in the chest. Or course if the jacket just felt wrong to you, why would you even ask the saleslady if it looked like it fits? Wondering if this did in fact work, I tried on a leather jacket I have that is about the smallest size I would wear, and I could wrap my arms around my chest and there was no extra bulk of leather in my back. The cuffs moved up about 2" on my wrists.

Not the most perfect method to determine fit, but you weren't trying to get fitted for a three piece suit either.

andy b.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

A proper fit is hugely challenging, and takes a very long time to get on top of, especially considering that it's a bit of a moving target. Really, it depends on your standards: the saleslady's test is fine for seeing if the jacket is too tight in the shoulders/back, although a better one is to touch your elbows together and see if it binds. While I am complete agreement with the suggestion that you look in a mirror and see if it fits, I think it underestimates the human capacity for self-deception. If you love the fabric, or the cut, or the price, the challenge is very great.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

the sales lady was right. that test proves that there is enough room for you to hug yourself. 
beyond that check out that guy in the mirror.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. If we feel it necessary to ask the question (posed by the OP), we probably already know the answer! As one who tends to add a few pounds of body weight during the winter months, I find myself asking the wife if various jackets I might pull-on as we approach the end of winter, look alright. She always replies, "you look wonderful dear" and as we walk out our front door, the button may be noticeably pulling against the button hole, the vent(s) may be pulled open a bit in the back and the fabric on the upper sleeves/shoulders of the jacket, may be straining against the weave of the fabric...ever so noticeably. Many forum members are like my wife, too nice to beat us over the head with the reality of our circumstance. Jwa, if you find it necessary to ask, the jacket does not fit you!


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

She verified that there is enough material in the jacket for your max range of motion (you weren't tearing the sleeves out). Other than that she didn't tell you much in regards to fit.



jwa_jwa_jwa said:


> I was at a Macy's over the weekend and saw a great discount on a nice leather jacket. I wasn't all that sure that it fit me well, maybe a little snug I thought. But since this was the last one on the rack, I hesitated putting it back.
> 
> Always on the lookout for a second unbiased opinion, I asked the sales lady and she instructed me to turn my arms to the opposite side,almost like I was trying to hug myself and she looked at the back of the jacket and determined that the jacket *did* fit me.
> 
> Does anyone else believe this is a reliable method to determine a good jacket fit?


----------



## jwa_jwa_jwa (Jul 13, 2010)

andy b. said:


> jwa,
> 
> While the saleslady's method may be a bit unconventional, I don't see why it has much less merit than any other method she might use as a non-expert. If you tried to wrap your arms around yourself and felt like the jacket was about to rip at the seams, obviously this would be too tight. If you did wrap your arms around and the cuffs ended up at your elbows, the jacket would be too short. If you wrapped your arms around and the sleeve length seemed okay but from the back it looked like you could wrap your arms entirely around your body another time or two, the jacket would obviously be too big in the chest. Or course if the jacket just felt wrong to you, why would you even ask the saleslady if it looked like it fits? Wondering if this did in fact work, I tried on a leather jacket I have that is about the smallest size I would wear, and I could wrap my arms around my chest and there was no extra bulk of leather in my back. The cuffs moved up about 2" on my wrists.
> 
> ...


I liked the way the jacket looked on me but I have become obsessed with finding clothes with the 'proper' fit for me. For far too long I wore garments that were one size larger than what I should have gotten so I was looking to analyze the 'fit' to the point where I could determine this was the right size for me.


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

jwa_jwa_jwa said:


> I liked the way the jacket looked on me but I have become obsessed with finding clothes with the 'proper' fit for me. For far too long I wore garments that were one size larger than what I should have gotten so I was looking to analyze the 'fit' to the point where I could determine this was the right size for me.


I'm with you here. Up until I bought the Flusser book a couple of years ago, I thought that the fit of an OTR (suit) jacket was solely determined by chest size. Back then 38 reg. was a great fit in the chest; however, depending on the 'brand', the shoulder was actually too wide, sleeve too long or too short, etc. But I was blissful unware of the other factors involved, and therefore thought, whilst looking in the mirror, that the suit was a good fit.


----------

